# Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes



## Tomasz (9. November 2009)

Vielen Anglern ist Schweden ein Begriff für Hecht, Barsch und Zander. Man fährt an den Bolmen, den Asnen oder an die Schärenküste. Aber auch an vielen anderen Seen kann man erfolgreich sein.







*Seenlandschaft auf dem schwedischen Festland*

Da ich zusammen mit meiner Freundin im September eine Woche Urlaub hatte, war von unserer Seite kein reiner Angelurlaub geplant, und somit sollte unser Urlaubsziel eher von beeindruckenden Landschaften, Kultur, Handwerk, lebendiger Geschichte und ein wenig Infrastruktur geprägt sein. Für mich war auch ganz wichtig, dass Wasser und Fische in der Nähe sind. Unsere Wahl fiel schließlich auf die Ostseeinsel Gotland.

*Geografisches*
Gotland ist nach dem dänischen Seeland die zweitgrößte Insel in der Ostsee. Sie hat eine Nord-Südausdehnung von 125 km und ist im Mittel ca. 40 km breit. Im Gegensatz zum schwedischen Festland ist Gotland geologisch und morphologisch von einem Kalksteinplateau geprägt. Entsprechend gibt es überall auf der Insel Plätze, an denen man auf Zeugnisse von einem alten flachen Meeresgrund treffen kann. Die Zeit dieser Entstehung liegt ca. 400 Mio. Jahre zurück. Gotland lag damals in Äquatornähe und war Teil des Riesenkontinents Pangäa. Relativ häufig lassen sich Fossilien von Korallen, Schwämmen, Brachiopoden und Teile von Seelilien finden. Das Sammeln von Fossilien auf Gotland ist zwar erlaubt, aber man darf dazu keinen Hammer benutzen und auf die Felsen oder gar die Raukar eindreschen. 

*



*
*Fossilensuche auf Farö*






*Teile von Seelilien, Schwämmen und Korallen*

*



*
*Detailaufnahme einer rugosen Koralle*

Besonders sehenswert sind die bis zu 12 m hohen Raukarsteine. Sie bilden in unmittelbarer Küstennähe einzelne bizarr anmutende Kalkformationen, von denen viele auf Grund ihrer Ähnlichkeit mit Tierfiguren und Menschen Namen wie „alter Mann“ oder „Hund“ haben. Sie sind während der letzten Eiszeit durch Erosion und Auswaschung von unterschiedlich harten Kalkformationen entstanden.

*



*
*Rauk auf Farö („der Hund“)*

*



*
*Raukar auf Farö („alter Mann“)*

*



*
*Südspitze von Gotland*

Für Naturliebhaber gibt es auf Gotland viel zu sehen und zu entdecken. Neben zahlreichen seltenen Pflanzen wie diversen Orchideenarten gibt es auch seltene Vogelarten zu beobachten.






*Trotz des steinigen Bodens gibt es Pflanzen*

*



*
*Und noch eine*

*



*
*Rote Beeren an der Steilküste*

Von all diesen Dingen habe ich aber relativ wenig Ahnung, und so haben wir uns auf das beschränkt, was wir kennen und den Speiseplan bereichert: mit Pilzen, Blau- und Preiselbeeren. 







*Das Ergebnis einer Stunde Waldwanderung*

*



*
*Immer wieder frisch sehr lecker*

Zu Gotland gehören noch drei weitere kleinere Inseln, wovon Farö die größte ist und über eine kostenlose Fähre erreicht werden kann. Auf Farö gibt es auch die längsten und beeindruckendsten Strände mit Raukarformationen. 
Es gibt auf Gotland einige natürliche und einige durch den Kalkabbau künstlich geschaffene Seen. Die Flüsse der Insel würde ich eher als kleine Bäche bezeichnen. Diese sind aber für den Laichaufstieg der Meerforellen von großer Bedeutung.
Wegen seiner Lage inmitten der Ostsee herrscht auf Gotland ein ungewöhnlich mildes Klima mit höheren Durchschnittstemperaturen und geringeren Niederschlagsmengen als auf dem schwedischen Festland. Das macht es möglich, dass die Insel für sich in Anspruch nimmt, dass wohl nördlichste Weingut der Welt zu besitzen. 
Auf Gotland leben ca. 57.000 Menschen. Die Hälfte davon in Visby, der Hauptstadt der Insel. Damit ist Gotland noch etwas dünner besiedelt als das schwedische Festland. 
Die Blütezeit der Insel fällt in das frühe Mittelalter. Während dieser Zeit waren mehr als die Hälfte der Einwohner Deutsche aus den anderen Hansestädten.

*Reisezeit*
Wer die Ruhe sucht, sollte die Insel in der Vor- und Nachsaison besuchen. In dieser Zeit muss man sich aber darauf einstellen, dass außerhalb von Visby kaum touristische Infrastruktur geöffnet hat. Das gilt für Museen ebenso wie für viele Kunsthandwerksläden, Restaurants, Cafes und Unterkünfte. Die Hochsaison orientiert sich dabei wohl an den schwedischen Ferienzeiten und fällt somit auf die Zeit von Mitte Juni bis Mitte August.

*Angelmöglichkeiten*
Im Vorfeld hatte ich mich in diversen Foren und Google versucht, über die Angelmöglichkeiten zu informieren. Um es kurz zu machen, die Informationen zu Gotland sind eher spärlich. Kurz zusammengefasst lässt sich sagen, dass das Angeln an der Küste wie sonst auch in Schweden kostenlos ist. Es gibt aber auch einige Süßwasserseen mit einem Bestand an Fried- und Raubfischen, für die man eine Angelkarte braucht. Wie gut diese sind, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es nicht probiert habe. 
Also zurück zur Küste. Obwohl die Insel so weit im Nordosten der Ostsee liegt, hat sie noch einen Salzgehalt, der für die gängigen Ostseefische und damit auch den Dorsch ausreicht. Kutterfahrten werden meines Wissens zwar nicht angeboten, aber man kann insbesondere auf Farö auch von Land aus den Dorschen nachstellen. Der wohl beste Platz dafür ist Diggerhuvud an der Westküste. Man kommt hier auf dem Felsen bis an die Kante ran, die direkt bis auf mehr als 20 m abfällt. In Wurfweite kann man sogar bis zu ca. 40 m Wassertiefe erreichen. Allerdings musste ich erfahren, dass lange Ruten von ca. 3 m von Vorteil sind. Mit kürzeren Ruten bekommt man oft einfach nicht den Köder an der Kante hoch und provoziert somit viele Hänger. Der gotländische Angelverein empfiehlt, kleine Pilker zu nehmen. Ich habe dort auch zwei Dorschblinker zwischen den Steinen gefunden, wie sie uns schon auf Bornholm viele gute Dorsche gebracht haben. Der erste ist ein Elbe Torsk. Der Elbe Torsk ist wohl etwa mit dem Snaps vergleichbar, aber um einiges stabiler und hat auch einen größeren Bleikern. Dieser Blinker taumelt verführerisch und fängt bei schnellem Einzug an zu rotieren. Der zweite scheint ein Wiggler zu sein, der dem Elbe Torsk sehr ähnlich ist. 
Der Dorsch hat auf Bornholm übrigens ein Mindestmaß vom 38 cm.

*



*
*Küstenlandschaft von Diggerhuvud, ein guter Angelplatz nicht nur für Dorsche*

*



*
*Elbe Torsk und wohl ein diesem verwandter Wiggler aus den Klippen von Diggerhuvud*

*



*
*Meerforelleköder vom Strand bei Ireviken*

Von den Molen im nördlichen Farösund und dem Hafen von Visby sowie am Diggerhuvud kann man im Frühjahr und im Herbst Heringe angeln. Viele Häfen und Molen sollen außerdem gut für Plattfische wie die Flunder und den Steinbutt sein. Als Köder werden Rekker empfohlen, die man in jedem Supermarkt zu kaufen bekommt. Wattwürmer und ähnliches Wurmgetier scheinen an Gotlands Küsten ebenso wie auf Bornholm auf Grund der starken Aussüßung nicht mehr vorzukommen. 
Im klaren und flachen Wasser wie im Farösund konnten wir sogar einen Steinbutt im ca. 2 m tiefen Wasser beobachten. Wenn morgens die gotländischen Nebenerwerbsfischer mit ihren Booten in die Häfen von Farösund kamen, hatten sie mitunter über 100 Flundern in ihren Netzten. 
Das Mindestmaß für die Flunder liegt bei 21 cm. Die Flunder ist an der Ostküste in Zeit vom 15.02. bis zum 15.05. geschützt. Der Steinbutt hat ein Mindestmaß von 30 cm.
In einigen ausgesüßten Buchten der Küste wie bei Burgsvik, Ronehamn, Ljugarn, Klintehamn und insbesondere an der Nordwestküste zwischen Slite bis einschließlich dem Farösund sollen auch recht große Hechte und Barsche vorkommen. Der Bestand ist allerdings rückläufig und so wird empfohlen, die gefangenen Fische wieder zurück zu setzen. Der Vollständigkeit halber wird das Mindestmaß für den Hecht mit 40 cm angegeben. In der Zeit vom April bis Mai sind beiden Arten geschützt.
Der Hornhecht kommt etwa ab Mitte Mai in die Küstennähe.
Das eigentliche Highlight auf Gotland sind aber die Meerforellen und Lachse. Überall auf der Insel gibt es viele kleinere Bachläufe, die in die Ostsee münden. Während der Zeit vom 01.10. bis zum 31.12. sind für diese Gebiete weiträumige Schonbezirke ausgewiesen. 
Ansonsten wird für die Hauptfangsaison die Zeit zwischen September und Mai angegeben. Im Sommer sind dann eher die Nachtsunden erfolgreich.







*Hinweise zu den Angelbestimmung an der Küste*


*



*
*Sonnenaufgang über dem Farösund*

Es kann watend geangelt werden, aber auch von Land aus sollten Fänge möglich sein. Die Bodenstruktur ist wie für diese Fische geschaffen. Es gibt Steinfelder, Tangfelder, Riffe, Strömungskanten u.ä. Besonders hervorgehoben wird die engste Stelle im Farösund. An dieser Enge mit einer verstärkten Strömung sollen die Fische bevorzugt auf Beutezug gehen. Aber auch der Küstenabschnitt der Westküste zwischen dem Farösund bis nach Klintehamn, die Ostküste von Farö und die gesamte Südspitze um die Halbinsel Sudret werden empfohlen. Da einige Seen wie z.B. der ehemalige Kalkabbau Bläsebrottet wohl auch mit Regenbogenforellen besetzt sind, wandern diese auch ins Meer ab und können an der Küste erbeutet werden. Die Mindestmaße liegen bei 50 cm für die Meerforelle und bei 60 cm für den Lachs. Die Durchschnittsgewichte der Meerforellen werden mit stattlichen 3 kg angegeben. Die gemeldeten Fänge auf den schwedischen Web-Seiten sprechen für den tollen Bestand an Meerforellen
An den kleinen Fischerhütten, die einige Strände und Häfen säumen, kann man oft hölzerne „Fischgalgen“ sehen. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines solchen Galgens lässt sich streiten, und in Deutschland würde so etwas mit Sicherheit große Diskussionen hervorrufen. In Schweden und somit auch auf Gotland kann man diese Trophäenbäume aber immer wieder mal beobachten. Die Schweden hängen dort ihre Fischköpfe zum Trocknen in die Sonne. Zartbesaitete sollten diese Galgen weiträumig meiden, denn sie stinken fürchterlich, und die Fischköpfe sind voller Fleischmaden. Was dort aber an großen Köpfen hing, war schon erstaunlich.







*Fischgalgen an den Fischerhütten von Ireviken. *






*Meerforelle, Lachs? Auf jeden Fall ein Großer*

Als Köder für die Meerforellen werden von schwedischer Seite die üblichen Verdächtigen empfohlen. Im Flachwasser waren zahlreiche Stichlinge zu beobachten, aber auch Tobiasfische sollen oft vorkommen. Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig bei der Köderwahl. Am Strand von Ireviken konnte ich einen Forellenköder finden, den ich bis dahin nicht kannte. Vielleicht ist es aber auch ein Schleppköder. 
Ein Angelsportgeschäft konnte ich auf Gotland nicht finden. Aber man bekommt auf vielen Tankstellen ein kleines aber gut sortiertes Sortiment an Angelzeug schwedischen und norwegischen Fabrikats zu kaufen. Die Köder sind zumeist von Solvkroken. Die Rollen sind in aller Regel von Abu, aber auch einige Shimano-Fabrikate sind zu haben. Eine größere, von gotländischen Anglern empfohlene Angelabteilung soll es im Eisen AB Södertorg am Söderväg in Visby geben.
http://www.jabs.se/sites/home.php
Und wem dass alles noch nicht reicht und wer wenig Zeit oder Erfahrung mitbringt, kann es auch mit einem Guiding auf Meerforellen versuchen. 
http://www.fishyourdream.com/en/gotland/the_fishing.shtml
Oder auf einem Trollingboot mitfahren und es mit Lachsen, Meerforellen und Dorschen aufnehmen:
http://www.gotlandcharter.se/de/index.htm
Wer mit eigenem Boot kommt, findet in den meisten kleinen Häfen der Insel freie Slippanlagen.
Aber genug der Theorie. Wir hatten Urlaub, wollten viel sehen, entdecken, wandern und wenn möglich auch den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen. 

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Puh, das hat aber wieder gedauert alles hoch- und reinzuladen. Der nächste Teil wird heute abend oder morgen folgen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

was soll man zu so einen Bericht noch sagen?
Einfach nur super! #6#6#6#6#6#6
Da freut man sich schon auf Teil 2


----------



## goeddoek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Wunderschöner Bericht, Tomasz #6

Dagegen ist mancher Zeitungsbericht nur "zweite Wahl" :m

Ich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung #h


----------



## fluefiske (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Ja Tomasz,ich freu mich auch schon auf die Verlängerung.

Gruß Erich


----------



## crazyFish (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Toller Bericht und vor allem super Bilder, das macht doch gleich viel mehr Reiselaune als eine Ansammlung von in die Kamera gehaltener Schuppenträger


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

kann mich nur anschließen ! tolle Fotos ... #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Super Fotos,ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Teil...


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Absutut
----------------------TOP---------------------------#6


----------



## marlin2304 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Absoluter Hammer dein Bericht, schöne Bilder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomasz (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare und die lobenden Wort. Das war Ansporn genug, den zweiten Teil noch heute abend rein zu setzen|supergri.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2713903#post2713903

Der dritte Teil wird dann morgen folgen#h.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## der kleine Muck (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Tomasz, wie dein letzter Bornholm-Bericht wieder echt stark, danke für die Mühe!!!

Wär vielleicht echt mal ein Ziel, wenn man Bonrholm satt hat


----------



## SteinbitIII (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Fetter Bericht Tomasz#6#6#6


----------



## peter II (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

PRIMA!
wie seid ihr hingereist, Flug?


----------



## peter II (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

uup steht ja in Teil 2. Danke


----------



## Tanckom (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gotland, Insel mit vielen Gesichtern - Teil 1 des Bilderberichtes*

Respekt, nicht nur die Bilder, sondern auch den Bericht.

p.s.
Die Fischköpfe, die dort hingen, das war bzw. ist eine Tradition in Schweden, die gefangen Fische (oder nur die Grossen), deren Köpfe werden zu ehren an den Fang aufgehängt.

Gruss
Lars


----------

